# 2006 a6 3.2



## scottybones64 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello all. Im looking at buying a 2006 A6 quattro 3.2. Any common problems with this car? I know every car has its problems. Ive read it has problems with carbon build up. Ive looked every were for a catch can kit but cant find anything. Little minor things i dont care about as long as its not like my 01 vr6 and i have to pull the engine every 80k to do timing chains. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## MagdalenaMITM (Oct 18, 2012)

scottybones64 said:


> Hello all. Im looking at buying a 2006 A6 quattro 3.2. Any common problems with this car? I know every car has its problems. Ive read it has problems with carbon build up. Ive looked every were for a catch can kit but cant find anything. Little minor things i dont care about as long as its not like my 01 vr6 and i have to pull the engine every 80k to do timing chains. Thoughts? Thanks.


Timing is the most important thing. Also don't wait 10,000KM to do oil change. You will have no engine problems if you do it every 6,000-7,000KM. Use good oil! Love this car, selling one ATM


----------

